# second time around exam



## mich02816 (May 29, 2012)

Just wondering if anybody has some good advise for my second time around exam..I am so nervous and feel like I need to get facts ( guidelines) down to simple terms to be able to remember them..If anybody can give me some simple term guideline rules, I would be forever grateful..


----------



## JudyW (May 29, 2012)

mich02816 said:


> Just wondering if anybody has some good advise for my second time around exam..I am so nervous and feel like I need to get facts ( guidelines) down to simple terms to be able to remember them..If anybody can give me some simple term guideline rules, I would be forever grateful..



I would suggest studying the parts of the exam that you had the lowest scores in.  Also, highlight guidelines under each section so they catch your eye when you are picking your answers.  If you have not done any of the on line practice exam I would suggest you purchase at least one as it will greatly help you in preparing and also on your time.  Remember there are a lot of people who did not pass the first time.  You now know what to expect and that also will help you.  Make sure you tab sections to help you find them quickly.  Hope some of these tips help you and if I can answer any other question for you just contact me by email and I will be happy to help you study for your retake.  Good luck and do not beat yourself up on not passing the first time.


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 30, 2012)

*Do NOT try to memorize the guidelines*

mich02816

Do NOT try to "remember" the guidelines ... No, not even a "quick" reference "reduced to simple terms"

Do tab your CPT and ICD9 books so you can quickly find the sections you need.  

Do the questions that are easy for you first (that will vary by person ... anatomy may be your strong suit ... for me it was E/M).  Then tackle the ones where you can quickly eliminate two of the choices given.  Finally address those that are most puzzling to you. 

As for notes in your CPT/ICD9 books.  Keep them simple and straightforward.  One that helped me was in the E/M section.  For every E/M code that required 3 out of 3 elements to code, I wrote in red ink *3 of 3*.  If the code didn't have that notation on it, I knew it didn't apply.  For the codes that rely on time (for example, critical care 99291 or 99292) I highlighted the time elements. 

You already know what to expect because you've taken the test before.  Try to relax. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jmewills (May 30, 2012)

Answer the questions from a coding perspective/guidelines, not what you would code like for insurance purposes. Also, make sure you study and know your anatomy. Best of luck!


----------

